# Menopur injections - help please



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm really sorry if I sound really daft, but i need some advice please.

I've just started my first cylce of IUI on Friday and i'm really having problems with breaking to top off the vial - I've managed to shatter it each time and am currently nursing two very nice cuts on my fingers - I know its daft, but it's making me really nervous when I do the injection, shaking like a leaf!!  When the nurse showed me, it just snapped off.  What am i doing wrong??  I've even looked on youtube, but each thing I find on there the person doing it has a plastic tube over the top, which the nurse didn't use and I don't seem to have.

Like i say, it's making me really nervous when it comes to injection time - any advice would be greatly appreciated  

Thanks
Lyns


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there its been a while since I used it but if I remember rightly you have to have your thumb and fingers almost over the thin bit.  And dont put too much pressure on just kind of bend it sharply? I often used a tissue or something to cover it when I did it to avoid cutting myself.

Hope it gets better x and good luck for this tx.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lyns I am a nurse - This is a common problem with glass ampoules, their might be a dot on the vial if so put your thumbs on this dot and push against it.  If not them put an alcohol swab over the top of it  and push against it and the top will be off in the swab and contained.  Or go to a pharmacist, clinic and ask for the plastic ampoule snaps to protect fingers- L x


----------



## pinkmama (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes you put the plastic bit over bottle to help it break easily.  There is blue spot and this is where you press to break the bottle.  Make sure that all the water is in the bottle and not in the bottle neck as you won't get it all.  Next time ask the nurse for the plastic bit to go over the bottle as this help you to break it and not too hurt yourself too.


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya 

The same thing happens to us my DH gets the injection ready for me as to busy rushin for work and he has cuts on his thumb even more worrying the shards end up in the liquid he has had to try and fish the bits out very dangerous this is one thing i am gonna mention at the hospital when i go for scan on Thursday.

Hope all goes well good luck


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

the same happened to me, but i had forgotten to shake to make sure that the liquid was in the bottom half  It cant just be me that did that  can it!

Hope that helps


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

I found that the ampoule does not shatter if you place your thumb on the dot.  I never got along with the plastic ampoule snappers.

Hope you have mastered it.

Tattyt


----------

